# سر جمال الكون ميييييييييين؟



## vetaa (25 أبريل 2009)

*






علشان بس تعرفوا ان احنا متواضعين
ومحتملين كتيييير :11azy:

عرفتوا سر جمال الكون بقى:t30:

*​


----------



## totty (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه

تحفه يا فيتووووووووووو

بس كلامك كله صح 100%

خليتينى عماله افكر ايه اللى مؤنث وايه اللى مذكر

هههههههههههههه

سلم ايدك يا قمر*​


----------



## dark_angel (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هو برضو فى حد فى الدنيا يقدر يعيش من غير الستات  طاب ازاى يجيلنا ضغط و سكر  ههههههههههههههههه  تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههه
حد بيقول عن الزيت بيتاعه مش كويس

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (25 أبريل 2009)

*الصراحه بفكر اثبت الموضوع من حلاوته
هههههههههههههه

ليكى حق يا فيتو
احنا سر الحلاوة والسعادة
وهما النكد والزعل والذى منه
ههههههههه
*


----------



## مريم12 (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مظبوط يا فيتا*
*ميرررررررررررسى على الموضوع يا قمر*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (25 أبريل 2009)

هو ده الكلااااااااااااااااام طبعا احنا اللى مجمليييييييين الدنيا ميرسى كتييييييييييير على الموضوع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههه

عشان تعرفوا بقى يااااااااانكد 

قصدى ياولاد 

أحم أحم :t33:

ميرسى يافيتوووو​


----------



## muheb (25 أبريل 2009)

هل تستطعون العيش بدون الذكر


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أبريل 2009)

ولكن المصيبه    مؤنث


والجريمه      مؤنث 


والخطيه    مؤنث


الكراهيه   مؤنث



البلطجه      مؤنث


العربجه      مؤنث   شفتو العربجه مؤنث


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



كفايه كده عليكو نكمل بكره​


----------



## vetaa (25 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفه يا فيتووووووووووو
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا توتى بجد دايما عسولة
ورافعه معنوياتى كده ويلا عليهم بقى

واه هاتيلى كام كلمه مذكر كده علشان ارد على البطل
هههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر على كلامك العسل يا عسل*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده يا فيتوووووووو​


----------



## rana1981 (25 أبريل 2009)

*الحق معك نحنا سر جمال الكون هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههه يا نكد يا ولاد
ايوة طوبعا صووح كلامك يا فيتو
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## Strident (25 أبريل 2009)

كنت مرة قريت، ان اللغة العربية ظلمت المرأة...لكن في الرد ده، مش ظلم بقى...

هو نايب، و هي نايبة
هو حي، و هي حية
لما يعملوا حاجة صح، هو مصيب، و هي مصيبة

و حاجات تانية كده مش فاكرها...


----------



## amad_almalk (26 أبريل 2009)

نكته رائعه

مرسيىىىىى علي النكته 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## vetaa (26 أبريل 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هو برضو فى حد فى الدنيا يقدر يعيش من غير الستات  طاب ازاى يجيلنا ضغط و سكر  ههههههههههههههههه  تسلم ايدك*​



*ما هو الضغط والسكر من الرجاله
والكلمتين برضه مذكر 
كده انت معانا مش علينا30:
وشهد شاهد من اهلها ههههههههه

ميرسى جدا لمشاركتك الحلوة الفعاله دى

*


----------



## vetaa (26 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حد بيقول عن الزيت بيتاعه مش كويس
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههه
اكيد لأ بس الحق يتقال
الكلام صح وكله تمام 

ميرسى يا كليمو
مشاركتك جميله
*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أبريل 2009)

هههههههه
موضوع رااائع وكلامك صح 100%​


----------



## tena_tntn (26 أبريل 2009)

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## vetaa (27 أبريل 2009)

twety قال:


> *الصراحه بفكر اثبت الموضوع من حلاوته
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ليكى حق يا فيتو
> ...



*متخليش فى نفسك حاجة يا اوختى
هههههههه

صح طبعا بس يلا احنا متواضعين بقى
هههههه

ميرسى يا سيسترتى يدوم:hlp:
*


----------



## ponponayah (27 أبريل 2009)

برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووو يا فتوت
ايوة كداااااااااااا طبعا احنا الحاجة الحلوة اللى فى الكون
دا احنا ملايكة 
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## vetaa (27 أبريل 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مظبوط يا فيتا*
> *ميرررررررررررسى على الموضوع يا قمر*​



*هههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مريييوم على مرورك العسل يا عسل

ويارب بقى هما يقتنعوا انه مظبووووووووط
ادعى معايا ههههههه
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ها ردوا فهمتوا يا نكد 
ميييييييييييرسى ياحبى 
موضوع عسل زيك 
تعيشى وترفهى ههههههههه​*


----------



## vetaa (27 أبريل 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> هو ده الكلااااااااااااااااام طبعا احنا اللى مجمليييييييين الدنيا ميرسى كتييييييييييير على الموضوع



*برافو يا ميرنا
احيكى يا بنتى على رايك
مش علشان انا بنت علشان هو صح طبعا
ههههههههه

ميرسى لييكى انتى يا قمر
على مرورك العسل دة*


----------



## vetaa (27 أبريل 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> عشان تعرفوا بقى يااااااااانكد
> 
> ...



ا*يون هما نكد واساس النكد
عرفتوا مين النكد يا نكد؟
ههههههههه

اكيد قصدك الاولاد يا مرمر
اية هنخاف من اولها ؟ هههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر على مشاركتك السكرة دى*


----------



## monygirl (27 أبريل 2009)

*عندك حق يا فيتا *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*المهم فى الاخر يعرفوا قيمتنا *
*ثانكس يا قمر *​


----------



## sony_33 (27 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههه
طبعا سر جمال هذا الكون
وحد يقدر يقول كدة
 البنات نعمة مصيرها الى الزوال
ههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل
 جميل دى ذكر على فكرة
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا جميلة اوي عشان يعرفو اميتنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

جميل يا فيتا 

ميرررررررسى ليكى يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

muheb قال:


> هل تستطعون العيش بدون الذكر



*وانتو 
تقدروا تعيشوا من غير الانثى؟
هما الاتنين اه بيكملوا بعض
بس احنا النص الحلو:t30: ههههه

ميرسى لمرورك يا مهيب
نورت
*


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ولكن المصيبه    مؤنث
> 
> 
> والجريمه      مؤنث
> ...



*بص يا مستر البطل انت وقعت للاسف30:

خد عندك بقى 
الجرح...الجبن(جبان يعنى هههه)...الالم...العذاب
الفشل ..القرف..المرض ..الغدر ..البرد ..الحر هههههه
الشلل ..الهم (اكمل ولا اية ):t30:


علشان تعرف بس ان ان المذكر قد ايه فيه صفات جميله
اتقوا ربنا بقى واعترفوا:smil8:

ميرسى لمشاركتك 
*


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده يا فيتوووووووو​



*مرورك هو اللى جامد يا سويتى يا قمر
ميرسى يا حبيبتى*


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *الحق معك نحنا سر جمال الكون هههههههههههههههه​*



*طبعا يا رنون الحق معنا 
هو احنا بنلعب هنا هههههههه

بس ندعى يعترفوا بقى اننا سر جماله
وهما سر نكده هههههه

شكرا يا قمر على مرورك العسل دة*


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه يا نكد يا ولاد
> ايوة طوبعا صووح كلامك يا فيتو
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*



*هههههههههه نفسى يصدقوا يا روما
وميقولوش علشان بنات زى بعض بقى ههههه

وهما فعلا نكد يا نكد :t30:

ميرسى يا روكا يا قمر على مرورك العسل دة
*


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> كنت مرة قريت، ان اللغة العربية ظلمت المرأة...لكن في الرد ده، مش ظلم بقى...
> 
> هو نايب، و هي نايبة
> هو حي، و هي حية
> ...




*ههههههههه
قريتها قبل كده دى يا جون
بس شكلك معانا مش علينا برضه 
وسيبك من الكلام ده ههههههه

شكرا ليك

*​


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
حلو قووووووووي يا فيتا الكلام ده 
طبعا ده احنا بلسم نتحط علي الجرح يطيب 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> نكته رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىى علي النكته
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*
طيب مضحكتش ليه بقى؟
ههههههه

ميرسى يا عماد
نورنى مرورك وكلمه نكته مؤنث على فكره
هههههه*


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههه
> موضوع رااائع وكلامك صح 100%​



*ههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر يا ملكه انتى
علشان بس يصدقوا اننا سر جمال الكون:hlp:

ميرسى يا سكر
لمشاركتك الجميله دى*


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة قوى
> شكرا




*حلوة كلمه مؤنث على فكرة هههههه
انتى اللى مشاركتك حلوة يا حلوة انتى

ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## vetaa (2 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووو يا فتوت
> ايوة كداااااااااااا طبعا احنا الحاجة الحلوة اللى فى الكون
> دا احنا ملايكة
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*هههههههههه
طبعا ملايكه وميقدروش يقولوا غير كده

ميرسى لمرورك العسل يا عسل*


----------



## vetaa (2 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ها ردوا فهمتوا يا نكد
> ميييييييييييرسى ياحبى
> موضوع عسل زيك
> تعيشى وترفهى ههههههههه​*


*هههههههههه شكل النكد مفهموش يا اوختى

ميرسى ليكى انتى يا سكر
وماله كلنا هنرفه ان شاء الله
ههههه
*


----------



## vetaa (2 مايو 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *عندك حق يا فيتا *
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *المهم فى الاخر يعرفوا قيمتنا *
> *ثانكس يا قمر *​



*هههههههههه
يارب بس يقتنعوا دماغهم ناشفه :smil8:

اللهم امين يا اوختى هما عارفين بس بيدارو هههه

ميرسى يا مونى نورتى يا قمر*


----------



## متيكو (2 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههه ضحكتيني والله المشاكل كلها من ورى النسوان هههههههههههه


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

صح كلاامك يا قمر


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> طبعا سر جمال هذا الكون
> وحد يقدر يقول كدة
> البنات نعمة مصيرها الى الزوال
> ...


*

هههههههههههههه
ياربى بقى دايما ناكرين للجميل كده
وانت بالذات بتحب تحور الكلام دول نعمه عسل ودايمه:t30:

وفكرره دى مؤنث بقى هههههه

ميرسى يا سونى منور 
يلا منور ذكر :11azy:

*


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2009)

*


@jojo@ قال:



			شكرا جميلة اوي عشان يعرفو اميتنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يارب يا اوختى يقدروا بقى
ناكرين للجميل نقول اية بقى
هههههه

ميرسى يا جوجو
نورتى يا سكر

*


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميل يا فيتا
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه
ايوة كدة يا كوكو شجعنى متبقاش معاهم علينا


ميرسى لمرورك الجميل دة*


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلو قووووووووي يا فيتا الكلام ده
> طبعا ده احنا بلسم نتحط علي الجرح يطيب
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر



*هههههههههههه
اكيد طبعا واللى يقول غير كده
هو عارف اية هيحصله احنا مش بنتكلم احنا بنفذ :hlp:

ميرسى يا قمر نورتى*


----------



## ناوناو (12 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
برافو عليكي يا فيتا ما يجيبها غير جميلاتها *


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلو قووووووووي يا فيتا الكلام ده
> طبعا ده احنا بلسم نتحط علي الجرح يطيب
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر



*ههههههههههه طبعا يا اوختى
ما احنا بنانيت ولازم نقول كلام فله
واكيد نتحط على الجرح يخف وهما يولع
ههههههه

ميرسى يا سكر
شعللتى الموضوع قصدى نورتيه
هههههه


*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2009)

متيكو قال:


> هههههههههههههه ضحكتيني والله المشاكل كلها من ورى النسوان هههههههههههه



*كويس انك ضحكت:hlp:
بس تصدق العكس صحيح:t30:

ميرسى لمرورك
*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> صح كلاامك يا قمر



*ثانكس يا قمر انتى

خير الكلام ما قل ودل
نورتى يا جيسى*


----------



## vetaa (12 مايو 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> برافو عليكي يا فيتا ما يجيبها غير جميلاتها *



*ههههههههههههه
عسل يا ناناو وحشانى على فكرة:t9:

اى خدمه تلاميذك احنا هاتى هديه بقى
ههههههه

نورتى يا قمرتى*


----------



## bonguy (13 مايو 2009)

*امممممم شكلنا هنرجع تاني لرئاسة الحزب الرجالي , بس اقولكم علي حاجة الصبر طيب وربنا علي المفتري يارب , وقال بيقولوا الجنس الناعم قال ده احنا الجنس الناعم وانتوا الجنس الخشن , يالهوي ربنا ما يوليكوا علي رجالة ابداً , ربنا يهدكم يارب , ربنا يرجعلنا حقوقنا , دعوة راجل ساعة الفجرية , يلا ربنا لا يسامحكوا*


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*ياربى يا فيتا*​


----------



## جيلان (15 مايو 2009)

*بس المذاكرة مؤنث ولا نمشيها دوام :hlp:
طب والكلية والحادثة والمصيبة لا خلاص نكتفى بالى فى الموضوع احسن هههههههههههه*


----------



## sameh7610 (15 مايو 2009)

*يا فيتو 


الحب مذكر 


وده كفايه اووووووووووووى​*


----------



## kingmena (15 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

صح​


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههه
جميله اوىىىىىى
مرسىىىىىى*


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 يونيو 2009)

والله عندك حق


----------



## maramero (10 يوليو 2009)

مرسي علي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شفتوا البنات الطف الكائنات
البنات احلى ما فى الكون
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى فتفوتة
ربنا يفرح فلبك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه طبعا حد يقدر يقول غير كدة


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

bonguy قال:


> *امممممم شكلنا هنرجع تاني لرئاسة الحزب الرجالي , بس اقولكم علي حاجة الصبر طيب وربنا علي المفتري يارب , وقال بيقولوا الجنس الناعم قال ده احنا الجنس الناعم وانتوا الجنس الخشن , يالهوي ربنا ما يوليكوا علي رجالة ابداً , ربنا يهدكم يارب , ربنا يرجعلنا حقوقنا , دعوة راجل ساعة الفجرية , يلا ربنا لا يسامحكوا*


 
*ههههههههههههه*
*ايه بس انت داخل حرب*
*وبعدين شايف البنوتات اخر رقه ازاى*
*عمرهم ما بيدعوا عليكم مش زييكم يا ساتر على الحقد:smile01*

*وبعدين ما تحاولش نحن الافضل دائما :smile02ههههه*

*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل دة*
*ومستنين الحزب اللى هندمرة قريب:ura1:*


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ياربى يا فيتا*​


* ايه بس يا جوجو*
*هو اللى يقول الحق فى البلد دى يحصل فيه كده:smile01*
*هههههه*

*ميرسى لتنوييرك للموضوع :t23:*


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بس المذاكرة مؤنث ولا نمشيها دوام :hlp:*
> *طب والكلية والحادثة والمصيبة لا خلاص نكتفى بالى فى الموضوع احسن هههههههههههه*


 
*انت مين يا عم الحج:gun:*
*انتى خائن وعميل جاسوس *
*هجبلك بنوتات ونشوف شغلنا معاكى:act23:*
*هههههه*

*ماشى يا جيلاتى*
*متنسيش اننا دايما الكسبانين*
*ولا انتى دايما مع الخسارة (زمالك بقى هنقول اية):smile02*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *يا فيتو ​*
> 
> 
> *الحب مذكر *​
> ...


 
*اممممم هنمشيها*
*بس كل حاجه حلوة مؤنث برضه*
*ولا ليك راى تانى هاااااا:smile02*

*ميرسى يا فندم على المشاركه الجميله دى*


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> صح​


 
*ايوة كده يا مينا*
*الاعتراف بالحق فضيله:ura1:*

*ميرسى جدا على المشاركه الاصيله دى:smile02*


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *جميله اوىىىىىى*
> *مرسىىىىىى*


 
*هههههههه*
*اى خدمه يا مارى*
* انتى مننا برضه ونحب نكرمك:t23:*

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> والله عندك حق


 
*هههههههه*
*اى خدمه يا قمره*

*مش يستاهلوا بزمتك:smile01*
*ميرسى يا سكرة على مشاركتك دى*


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> مرسي علي الموضوع
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
*اى خدمه يا قمرة*
*وميرسى لمشاركتك العسله دى يا عسل*


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​**
> شفتوا البنات الطف الكائنات
> البنات احلى ما فى الكون
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
*قوليلهم يا اوختى بقى و*
*اننا كده واننا مش مبيبنين بس تواضع مننا:smile02*
*هههههههه*

*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا سكرتى انا*


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه طبعا حد يقدر يقول غير كدة


 
*واللى يقول غير كده هو عارف:nunu0000:*
*ههههههه*

*ميرسى يا مرمورة يا سكرة*
*على المشاركه الجميله دى*


----------



## mero_engel (25 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا فيتو
ميرسي يا قمر


----------



## st.George (26 يوليو 2009)

بجد موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ميرسيييييييييييييييي ليك .:286:


----------



## vetaa (26 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع جميل يا فيتو
> ميرسي يا قمر



انتى اللى جميله يا احلى ميرو
بس بزمتك مش يساهلوا:hlp:
ههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر
نورتى


----------



## vetaa (26 يوليو 2009)

st.George قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ميرسيييييييييييييييي ليك .:286:



*ميرسى جدا جدا يا قمرة
وهو جميل علشان بين حقايق ناس مش اكتر:t30:
ههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا صح كتير يا فيتا كلامك
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_انتووووووووووووو_
_يالهوى السر جمال الكون _
_اذا  ذكراى شى من الهم_
_والنكد ذكرت المراءة انتى علشان   تعرف كام بنت _
_كدا  جم وقالو  الله _
_الله على ايه بس_
_السر جمال الكون ال_
_ربنايرحمنا_
_بس بصرحة جميلة اوى مرسى_​


----------



## twety (26 يوليو 2009)

*طبعا احنا الجمال نفسه
ولا حد عنده اعتراض
*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2009)

_ال جمال ال _
_يابنتى  اسكتى بس _
_وبلاش نتكلم كتير_ ​


----------



## farou2 (26 يوليو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شفتيهم واكتر بكتير انا ضحكت 
عنجد برافو 
بس لا تنسى انو الحب مذكر والروح مذكر وسبب خروجنا من الجنه مؤنث​


----------



## vetaa (9 سبتمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه​*
> _*فعلا صح كتير يا فيتا كلامك*_
> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*ميرسى ليكى يا قمر*_
> ...


 
*ههههههههههه*
*هو صح يا اوختى بس ياريتهم يعترفوا:smil8:*
*بس احنا وراهم برضه:t30:*

*ميرسى يا قمر*
*نورتى*


----------



## vetaa (9 سبتمبر 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انتووووووووووووو_
> 
> _يالهوى السر جمال الكون _
> _اذا ذكراى شى من الهم_
> ...


 
*هههههههه بالراحه يا جون اعصابك*
*كلمه الحق ظهرت فى الاخر برضه*
*وبعدين مش واخد بالك ان الهم والنكد مذكر30:*
*معلش هى الحقيقيه دايما صعبه ههههههه*

*نورت يا جووووون*
*ولازم تعترف :smil8:*


----------



## vetaa (9 سبتمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *طبعا احنا الجمال نفسه*
> *ولا حد عنده اعتراض*


 
*انا عارفة يا اوختى قوليلهم*
*ناس متجيش غير بالوش الاحمرانى:smil8:*
*هههههه*


----------



## vetaa (9 سبتمبر 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ال جمال ال _​
> 
> _يابنتى اسكتى بس _​
> _وبلاش نتكلم كتير_ ​


 
*لا نحب نسمع صوتك*
*علشان تعرف بس وتتاكد ان احنا ولا حد غيرنا*
*سر جمال الكون بلاش غرور بقى:smil8:*
*هههههههه*


----------



## vetaa (9 سبتمبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شفتيهم واكتر بكتير انا ضحكت
> 
> عنجد برافو
> 
> بس لا تنسى انو الحب مذكر والروح مذكر وسبب خروجنا من الجنه مؤنث​


*ههههههههههه طيب اذا ضحكت كل دة*
*يبقى اكيد عجبك واقتنعت بيه جدا30:*

*وبعدين ما المحبه مؤنث ولا ايه:t9:*
*ومساله الجنه دى بقى متنساش ان سبب دخولنا*
*الملكوت اللى هو بالطبع احسن من الجنه*

*                                    (امرأة)*
*اى خدمه:t30:*
*وميرسى حقيقى نورت*


----------



## yousteka (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه

مررررسي يافيتو كتيرررررر

موضوع بجد زي العسل

معرفش ساكتيين على نفسهم ليه

ربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
رائعه جدا جدا 

شكرا​


----------



## dodo jojo (13 سبتمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هو احنا نقدر نعيش منغير النساء امال مين الهيخلينا نشد فى شعرنا ويجيلنا والسكر والطغت والصداع ومين هيتفشنا من بيوتنا مين هيعمل كل دة هههههههههه مشكووووورة خالص يا قمراية


----------



## dodo jojo (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اه صح نسيت ومرض المرارة شكراااااااااا اووووى على الموضوووووووووووووع


----------



## zama (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رغم أنى دايما بحب أكون مُحايد ودبلوماسى فى بعض المواقف ..

ورغم أنى مُعترف جداً بحقوق المرأة مثل الرجل ..

ورغم أنى مش بحب العنف والجهل والتخلف فى التعامل مع الطف كائنات وهى المرأة ..

ولكن بعد الموضوع ده .. :smil8:

أنا متغاظ جداً جداً جداً ..

سامحينى يعنى أنا بردو  لازم أكون مُعتز و مُفتخر بنوعى ..

بس بجد بجد موضوع جميل أوى أوى أوى ..

أشكرك ..

ويستحق أعلى تقييم ..


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

جميل جدا

شكرا شكرا​


----------

